
Show HN: We want our audio jack back, and we got it - misfithacks
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/adaptkey-the-portable-iphone-7-keychain-adapter-charger/x/15704483#/
======
achairapart
There's no mention of the DAC used. Build this with an high quality DAC/Amp
combo, even as a more expensive option, and you will sell millions.

------
dragonsh
Does it work and for how long?

I had issues with most of the iPhone charging cables they don't work after
20-30 days due to connector issues.

~~~
dragonsh
Any response?

